# MS Paint Default File Location



## longislandron (Nov 10, 2010)

The default directory MS Paint saves the file in is "My Pictures" I would like it to default to different directory when opening. Thanks
...ron


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to TSF!

Right click the Paint shortcut and click Properties.
Change the path in the *Start in:* box to the directory you want it to default to. If the path contains spaces, it must be put in double quotes:
*"C:\My Paint Stuff"*


----------

